# Trailer repair, removing boat from trailer on dry land



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Bunk brackets need to be replaced. Is it safe to pull the trailer out from under the skiff and just let it sit on the ground? Obviously on grass, not on my driveway. The boat is an Ankona SUV if that helps. It looks like it would just sit flat since the back of the boat is completely flat. I don't have blocks to set the boat on, and I don't know anyone with blocks to loan to me. 

I supposed I could drag it down to the launch and work on the trailer in the parking lot but I don't know if that's necessary.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I launched my 19' Whaler on the front lawn more than once to work on the trailer.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I live very close to the water and used a less popular ramp to launch my skiff and tied it off to the side.   Pulled the trailer out the water and threw down an old rug I had and started replacing the bunks.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

4 old tires 1 on each side in the rear and 2 in the front to keep the bow higher so it will drain if it rains and easier to put the trailer back under it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I ended up putting a floor jack under the rollers. I unbolted the rollers and jacked up on the roller brackets to life the boat up off the bunks and then tightened the rollers. I was able to just push the boat off the trailer and into my back yard. Once the transom was touching I unhooked the trailer and lifted it up over my head and just pulled it out from under the boat. 

Putting it back on was easy. I just hooked up the winch and started cranking on it. It was kind of a pain having to crank on the winch with it above my head but once the boat was far enough on the bunks I pulled it down and stood on the tongue while turning the winch. 

My boat doesn't have tie down points on the transom and I was concerned about tying off with the base of the poling tower. In hindsight it was probably just fine once enough of the weight was on the rollers but it was easy enough to just push it off by hand. 

I was also able to meet my yard boat quota for living in Louisiana. You're required to have at least one yard boat at some point in time.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

As I understand it, you don't officially have a yard boat
until a dogwood takes root in the leaf debris composting in the splashwell.  :-?

or was that kudzu?


----------



## David_Estes (Mar 24, 2014)

#1 Let the trailer jack down all the way.
#2 place padded blocks under the transom.
#3 raise the jack as far as it will go.
#4 place a padded block under the front of the hull and pull the trailer forward.
#5 Repeat process at the axles.


Reload in reverse order


----------

